# Capitol Limited 29 - Trans/Dorm Car Location?



## Modernchic (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi everyone. I am taking my first LD trip on Amtrak, and have booked a Roomette for the WAS to CHI leg of the trip. It looks like I am in the Trans/Dorm car, but I am not sure how that is currently laid out on the CL29. Does anyone have a current consist for this train, and any other things I need to be aware of?

Thank you!


----------



## lo2e (Apr 3, 2017)

Unless something very odd is happening, the trans/dorm would always be positioned immediately behind the baggage car. So you're in the furthest sleeper from the diner and lounge.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Apr 3, 2017)

I don't have a current consist but if you are in the transition dorm car, you will be right behind the baggage car or "if no baggage car" the engine. Normal consist prior to this Winter was engine, baggage car, transition dorm car, sleeper, sleeper, dining/cafe car, sightseer lounge, coach, coach, coach. I have read here in Amtrak Unlimited that sleeping cars were moved to the end of the train during the Winter but that would not include the transition dorm car which may have been discontinued along with the baggage car during the Winter Season.

I'll be riding the Capitol Limited next Tuesday, April 11, Washington to Chicago in Sleeper 2900 so I will know then but wherever my sleeper is located I'll enjoy the ride.


----------



## Modernchic (Apr 3, 2017)

Appreciate the replies. I was seeing some conflicting information about whether the attendant would be one serving the next sleeper car or a coach attendant, so I was not sure.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 3, 2017)

If the two Sleepers are on the end of the train, then a Coach Attendant would work the Transition Car, but if the Sleepers are immediately behind the Transition Car then it will be a SCA. Either way the attendant will have the Transition car responsibility in addition their regular duties. A 3/27/17 video of the CL in WV shows baggage, then Trans Car, 2 sleepers, DC, SSL, 3 coach.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 3, 2017)

Last time I rode the California Zephyr in the Transdorm, it was located behind the Bag Car with the Revenue Sleepers between it and the Diner, but a Coach attendant was still assigned to be our Attendant and she did a first rate job even though she was majorily pregnant.

The only times I've had No Show attendants in the Transdorm were on the Texas Eagle ( my home train) and the Empire Builder.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 3, 2017)

If you are in roomettes #17 or above, then you are in the trans-dorm. If in roomettes #2-14, it is a regular sleeper. The trans-dorm is always next to the baggage car.


----------



## KmH (Apr 5, 2017)

http://s4.zetaboards.com/amtkz/pages/cars/

It's called the Transition car because it has a low door at one end that allows a 'transition' from the lower level bag & loco doors to the walk-all-the-way-through-the-train upper doors all other Superliner car types have.

So the Transition dorm has to be near the front of the consist.

The Transition sleeper has Roomettes numbered 1 thru 8 - for OBS.

Roomettes 17 thru 24 are used for revenue passengers, if needed.

The Transition sleeper doesn't have any regular Bedrooms or a Family bedroom, though it does have a H (Accessible) bedroom.

A nice feature in the Trans Dorm is the upper-level shower in the #17 - #24 Roomette end of the car across from the Conductors Office.


----------

